# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everybody!



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Merry Christmas guys, I hope your holidays are spread with cheer and happiness! (Don't say you can't feel happiness you liars) I hope you all get everything you wish for this Christmas and all your dreams come true.

Fun Fact! The song "Silver Bells" was actually composed by a guy who was born in my town! His name is Ray Evan and we even have a theater called the Ray Evans theater


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

You too!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

King Elliott said:


> I hope the new year will be kind to us all.


Yes, please god


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you very much! You too!


----------

